# Internet Problem



## hdo4ever (May 28, 2008)

i need urgent help! Every time i visit some websites, internet explorer just turns off! I tried firefox and opera, but they turn off too! It seems sites like ebay and ANYTHING that has got to do with viruses turns off. Any anti-virus software just turns off immediately. I also tried to reinstall internet explorer 7, but the installer just turns off. Most sites don't work! I recently had a USB stick which had spyware infected programs in it but my friend accidently plugged it in. Could that be a cause? Please help me! Anti-virus programs will just turn off!


----------



## cohen (May 28, 2008)

Post a hijackthis log pls

Do a system scan only.


----------



## ShortGirl2 (May 28, 2008)

What do you mean that everything just 'turns off'?? Are you saying that everything just shuts down? And, you could have gotten a virus from the programs on the USB stick.. Sounds to me like you've got some bad stuff on your machine.. I've heard that certain viruses shut down your anti-virus software first thing..


----------



## G25r8cer (May 29, 2008)

Download hijack this from the link below. Then install and run. Press "Do a system scan only". Then, push "Save log" and copy the contents and paste them here. This log is crutial for us to see what is going on. Do this and we can help you.

http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/tools/security_tools/hijackthis/download


----------



## hdo4ever (May 29, 2008)

It just turns off the internet browser instantly. That means I can't go on really important websites and whenever I try to start an anti virus program, it just turns off. Also, when I try to go on a website that has got to do with virusses, it just turns off. If I type virus in google and press enter, the browser just turns off. Therefore I can't download the hijack thing Do you think I should delete everything and install again?


----------



## cohen (May 29, 2008)

A hijackthis log is required - pls post one as said in posted above ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hdo4ever (May 30, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 오후 1:41:05, on 2008-05-30
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msasvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\npkcmsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\WINDOWS\rundl132.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoomingHook.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TCtrlIOHook.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\myLinker\myLinker.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WPN111\wpn111.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\SkypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\정선아\Local Settings\Temp\HiJackThis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe "C:\WINDOWS\o4491527.exe"
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\rundl132.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\j6491522.exe
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.org
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Give4Free Plugin Installer - {208E7E77-507A-4649-B0C9-D39E9049C7A2} - C:\Program Files\Give4Free Plugin\ibho.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoomingHook] ZoomingHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HWSetup] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\HWSetup.exe hwSetUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVPWUTIL] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\SVPWUTIL.exe SVPwUTIL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TCtryIOHook] TCtrlIOHook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [imekrmig7.0] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\IME\IMKR7\IMEKRMIG.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fzg] C:\Program Files\Config\svhost32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rhg] C:\WINDOWS\inf\rundll32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rr2] C:\WINDOWS\addins\rundll32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RKrx] C:\WINDOWS\down\rundll32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [js] C:\Program Files\svhost32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [myLinker] C:\PROGRA~1\myLinker\myLinker.exe /B
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [load] C:\WINDOWS\command\rundl132.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ClubBox] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\clubbox.exe" -l
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MissleeMessenger] C:\MissleeMessenger\MissleeMessenger.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerboseRun] "C:\Program Files\NCH Swift Sound\Verbose\verbose.exe" -logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [A7953r] "C:\WINDOWS\j6491522.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_7
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [y-25167정] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\n-48435\sv71-15051630r.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [A7953r] "C:\WINDOWS\_default49152.pif"
O4 - HKCU\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [y-25167정] "C:\Documents and Settings\정선아\Local Settings\Application Data\dv6-1505160x\yesbron.com"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [y3114SYS] "C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\dv6191700x\yesbron.com" (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] ctfmon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [y3114SYS] "C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\dv6191700x\yesbron.com" (User 'Default user')
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: Microsoft Excel로 내보내기(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java 콘솔 - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: 리서치 - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {008BBE7E-C096-11D0-B4E3-00A0C901D681} (TeeChart Pro Activex control) - http://www.fnguide.com/ocx/FnGuideOcx.CAB
O16 - DPF: {072039AB-2117-4ED5-A85F-9B9EB903E021} - http://www.clubbox.co.kr/neo.fld/NowStarter.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CD2EC08-3CF6-4BC4-BF48-824F4C1994F1} (SecureSession Class) - http://www.samsungfn.com/contents/trustnet/TNWebToolkitForIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {12FB3720-6EDE-441F-A550-0463D4DB866E} (WebXfWizWow Control) - http://211.206.124.133/wowtv/Broad/WebXfWizWow.cab
O16 - DPF: {1DE9BB01-B121-401D-8877-BCD5ED5B7EE5} (Tpwin Control) - http://www.crezio.com/test/leeyunho/AlwaysOn/AlwaysOn.CAB
O16 - DPF: {375D4246-DF9C-413B-BB06-628B959E3032} (NamoWeCtl 5.0 for bluewinc) - http://gw.dmtechnology.co.kr/Gware/GlobalLib.nsf/NamoFile/$File/NamoWec.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E582BD1-6FAA-40F2-87A8-130AD325DABB} (Kdfense7 Control) - http://www.samsungfn.com/contents/kdefense/cab/04121519/kdfense7.cab
O16 - DPF: {636EAA8E-9BF8-11D6-B1A6-00022A0042ED} (Attach Class) - http://gw.dmtechnology.co.kr/mail/03-0001.nsf/EzUploadObj/$FILE/AttachCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6A2E758A-028B-46BB-A11D-0608AB5A4ED3} (DaumBGMCtrl Class) - http://listen.daum.net/52st/bgmplayer/Daum52stBGMPlayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {6CE20149-ABE3-462E-A1B4-5B549971AA38} (XecureCKKB Class) - http://ck.softforum.co.kr/CKKeyPro/keb/CKKeyPro.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {81D9BBB0-22AD-44F3-B7DB-8FD9ECEB27A0} (FxChartA Control) - http://www.fxkeb.com/fxportal/jsp/FX/ActiveX/FxChartA.cab
O16 - DPF: {938527D1-CDB7-4147-998A-B20FCA5CC976} (Cdmcco Class) - http://cafeimg.hanmail.net/cab9_1/dmcc2.cab?Version=1,0,0,10
O16 - DPF: {94A94B53-3BC3-4E1C-B629-0592C7A88ED3} (EzAutoInstallX Control) - http://www.misslee.net/misslee/activex/EzAutoInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4508A45-F1C4-40F3-99B4-0CA08AC77E3B} (Kdfense8 Control) - http://kings.nefficient.co.kr/kings/kdfx/kdfx238/kdfense8.cab
O16 - DPF: {A56A1518-A259-4109-98B3-06A30F09AB1B} (JXMailViewer Control) - http://www.maildongbu.co.kr:9020/secure/JXmailActiveX.cab
O16 - DPF: {A671DC03-71D0-4CF0-895C-7D4A248FC1F1} (skcbgmset Class) - http://cyimg7.cyworld.nate.com/cymusic/package/skcbgmset.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AF2E62B6-F9E1-4D4F-A10A-9DC8E6DCBCC0} (VideoEgg ActiveX Loader) - http://update.videoegg.com/Install/Windows/Initial/VideoEggPublisher.exe
O16 - DPF: {B33FEBDC-FF38-4D0F-9C76-58C4733947AD} (SignGATE Class) - http://download.signgate.com/download/certmgt/AxSignGATE.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9B38E70-EEF6-4E3A-AE84-DDE59A053B7C} (Daum ActiveX manager Class) - http://cafeimg.hanmail.net/cto/xman.cab?ver=1,2,3,0
O16 - DPF: {BAE1D8DF-0B35-47E3-A1E7-EEB3FF2ECD19} (CPlayFirstddfotgControl Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/dinerdashfloonthego/sis/ddfotg.1.0.0.33.cab
O16 - DPF: {BE7CC64F-C0F6-47C7-A8D8-0B3BC16DC843} (EchatControlManager Class) - http://www.echat.co.kr/activex/EchatStarter.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3134AE0-3997-4A9F-AADB-12D5779E41ED} (Target Control) - http://version.edaily.co.kr/version/Target/Targetdaum.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6FCA8ED-4715-43DE-9BD2-2789778A5B09} (NPKCX Control) - http://update.nprotect.net/nprotect2006/keb/npkcx.cab
O16 - DPF: {DC4207CE-C03E-4449-ACB1-032CA4137053} (Npz Control) - http://update.nprotect.net/nprotect2006/keb/npz.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0BD5B67-409A-4358-8762-F7CFB59415E6} (FileDownloader Class) - http://gw.dmtechnology.co.kr/mail/03-0001.nsf/EzUploadObj/$FILE/iOKUtil.cab
O16 - DPF: {E1CDC08F-F464-4682-AE6A-7689451387C0} (CAFE multiupload control) - http://cafeimg.hanmail.net/activex/dmcm.cab?Version=1,0,0,21
O16 - DPF: {E831AA9C-C980-4F16-B252-09AAF40D0E9B} (Kdfense9 Control) - http://kings.cachenet.com/kdfx218/kbstar/kdfense9.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5D5118-9FDE-4A3E-84F3-C2B711740E70} (SKCommAX Control) - http://www.samsungfn.com/skcab/SKCommAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF8F4EC5-8826-4AB3-8296-C04CC877E2B3} (prjeZPersonDoc Class) - http://gw.dmtechnology.co.kr/mail/03-0001.nsf/ezMyBox/$FILE/ezMyBoxDM.cab
O16 - DPF: {FCDDB881-79CC-4679-B411-4CA8BFF3808D} (CafeChatObject Class) - http://messenger.daum.net/autologin/cab/CafeChat.cab
O18 - Protocol: about - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: cdl - {3DD53D40-7B8B-11D0-B013-00AA0059CE02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: dvd - {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol: file - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ftp - {79EAC9E3-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: gopher - {79EAC9E4-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: http - {79EAC9E2-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: https - {79EAC9E5-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: javascript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: local - {79EAC9E7-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: mailto - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: mhtml - {05300401-BCBC-11D0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
O18 - Protocol: mk - {79EAC9E6-BAF9-11CE-8C82-00AA004BA90B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-its - {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
O18 - Protocol: msdaipp - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MESSEN~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap - {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\10\OWC10.DLL
O18 - Protocol: mso-offdap11 - {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\11\OWC11.DLL
O18 - Protocol: res - {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sysimage - {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: tv - {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
O18 - Protocol: vbscript - {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: wia - {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour 서비스 (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod 서비스 (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Microsoft authenticate service (MsaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msasvc.exe
O23 - Service: npkcmsvc - INCA Internet Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\npkcmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation  - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe

--
End of file - 23975 bytes


----------



## hdo4ever (May 30, 2008)

I think I have WORM_BRONTOK.BA


----------



## GameMaster (May 30, 2008)

Oh jesus... sure you do.
This is going to be very very hard to delete. It took me 3 hours on a computer with physical access.
This is not as bad as that case was, but still sucks.

Please start HijackThis again and choose *Do a system scan only.*
If your computer doesn't restart at this point, check these entries:

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe "C:\WINDOWS\o4491527.exe"
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\rundl132.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDO WS\j6491522.exe
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeesecurity.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeesecurity.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 mcafeeb2b.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.mcafeeb2b.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 vil.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.vil.nai.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 grisoft.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.grisoft.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 kaspersky.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.kaspersky.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads1.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads2.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads3.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 downloads4.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.downloads4.kaspersky-labs.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 download.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.download.mcafee.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 norton.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.norton.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 symantec.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.symantec.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 www.liveupdate.symantec.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.22 liveupdate.symantec.org

When you checked it, click *Fix checked.*
If you made it through, reboot your computer and scan with HijackThis posting a fresh HijackThis log.


----------



## tysonmolly (Oct 18, 2009)

dude, my friend had this problem on his laptop.. it came to the point i had to system restore when it lasted worked fine.

it then worked after that.. so it might have to go down to that.


----------



## linkin (Oct 18, 2009)

nope, just get hijack this to fix it.


----------



## TFT (Oct 18, 2009)

tysonmolly said:


> dude, my friend had this problem on his laptop.. it came to the point i had to system restore when it lasted worked fine.
> 
> it then worked after that.. so it might have to go down to that.




C'mon , this thread is 18 months old. I'm sure he's fixed it now, pointless dragging it up.


----------

